# Godin 5th Ave Archtop



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

So, has anyone tried a Godin 5th Ave archtop acoustic guitar yet? Impressions? 

According to a quick Goo-goo-googling, $625 msrp.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

So that should run you about $450.00, did the one you saw come with a case. I have never tried one myself so if you can photos would be nice, always love looking at more guitars, just keep it between us thou, the wife say no more this year.I guess I should have told her I plan on ordering another hand built from Paragon (Rob)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The 12th Fret site this morning has pictures...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't think they've hit the street yet,look cool though.

I'm gonna check one out,I'm not bonding with my MiniJumbo.

I wonder why they used the Godin brand and not one of the acoustic branches ..Seagull,S&P etc.?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Wifey just informed me she thinks it's very pretty...and wants to buy me one for my birthday.:banana:
I think I'll keep her.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm waiting on word from the local Godin dealer too.

It's been a long time since my old Harmony archtop was playable, so I'm pretty pumped about this one.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

saw one today- looked awesome, real awesome. i have a couple old harmony archtops too, this looks like a far better instrument. i didnt get a chance to play it, but it sure looked good, and well made.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

So they are out ? Cool,did you see the $ ?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

sorry bubb, im not sure if they are actually released or not- i believe the one i saw was not on sale, and was there for somebody to pick up. no price or anything. also i wasnt aware of this thread at the time, so i didnt think to ask- i couldve played it, wouldve if id seen this thread before, but i was busy with other things- shame really lol, but i did good for myself as it turned out. next time ill inquire about it.- sorry i cant be of more help-
btw, no wife of mine has ever bought me a guitar, theyve been more inclined to be jealous of them, and actively avoided any interest in them. yours is a keeper fer sure.


----------



## ratdog (Nov 20, 2007)

Saw one of these in Walters Music, Masonville Place in London yesterday If anyone wants to try one out.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

OMG,

I feel GAS pain ...

The Kingpin :bow:
http://www.godinguitars.com/godin5thavenuekingpinp.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-xpmjgZFSY


I wonder if they can be stringed upside down... for the lefty that I am...

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Here is some more*

I found this review on the Godin 5th Ave.
http://www.premierguitar.com/Magazine/Issue/2008/Aug/Review_Godin_5th_Avenue_Archtop.aspx
I am look into one for myself and see if I get the same opinion, except that I have more than 1 guitar.Ship


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I've played two of these, both at MusicStops (L&M) in H'fax and SJ: really different experience. The one in Halifax was set up for Jazz, with a medium action and flat wound strings, while the one in Saint John was set up lower with the factory round wounds. neither one seemed to have the volume and projection one would expect from a carved arch top ( and, if I read the literature correctly, these are a carved cherry wood top), nor did the one with flat wounds have as much range and presence....it sounded really tight and percussive....the one with round wounds had more bite and a better bottom end....I thought they would be ideal to modify with a dog ear P90, but apparently so did the folks at Godin; I'll have to try one out electrically as soon as I get a chance. Check out the Guitar Player review this month....they love it. Price around here is $495 incl case.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Great price Washburned*

The only one I have seen out here was about a $100.00 more, I would realy like to try out an electric one also.Ship


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

My buddy made a trip to the closest music store to try one out. It cured his GAS and he left it at the shop. It was listed between $500-$600. He did not give specifics other than the sound did not impress him.

YMMV.
Cheers


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Grenvilleter said:


> My buddy made a trip to the closest music store to try one out. It cured his GAS and he left it at the shop. It was listed between $500-$600. He *did not give specifics *other than the sound did not impress him.
> 
> YMMV.
> Cheers


Do you know if this was the electirc or acoustic version?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it was the acoustic version.

Terry


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I'm waiting on word from the local Godin dealer too.
> 
> It's been a long time since my old Harmony archtop was playable, so I'm pretty pumped about this one.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Harmony Patrician. My brother has had one for years, great guitar.


----------

